# I need ideas for cheese plate accompaniments



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

After two years of having a cheese plate on my menu, I need some suggestions for ways to make it new.  I serve the cheeses with several accompaniments and rotate those from time to time.  I have candied or smoked nuts, pan de higo, figs and grapes and mostarda.  My quince is going out of season, so I won't be able to make any more membrillo.  What suggestions do you have?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

what kind of cheeses? is this a starter plate or a dessert plate? what's the cost?

marcona almonds, fig jam, good french bread,olive-caper tapenade...all depends on the types of cheese and what course it is.....apples, pears and good grapes(champagne grapes) of course never goes out of style...maybe pear preserves...if it's a starter, maybe a romesco sauce or even a chutney .....that sort of taste that goes along so well with thin thin sliced rosemary ham or salami's...i'll marinate on it a bit more..

joey


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

This is a cheese plate offered both on the dessert menu and our lounge menu.  There are four cheeses, all domestic and a mix of textures and styles.  I like our current plate-up which doesn't pair a specific accompaniment for each cheese, we just offer a selection of both to be mixed and matched as the guest likes.  We make our own bread, but I love your suggestion of the olive-caper tapenade that will be perfect!

See, that is just the kind of thing that makes this site so great.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just a thought....a chicken liver and apple pate...easy and inexpensive to make..

joey


----------



## borntobake (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe a little puff pastry wrapped sausage, or smoked ham? I'm trying to think of different light and clean things to work with the cheese... Maybe a tomato or watermelon bruschetta crostini with some fresh herbs and a citrus juice. Maybe a side sauce of a raspberry vinaigrette sauce Not sure, but I'd think these would complement the cheese nicely.. its fun to make suggestions anyway heh.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

Smoked sweet onion jam.. outstanding with sharp cheeses


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

garlic + blood marmalade

apple chutney

pear and fig jam

roasted garlic straight up

candied nuts or salt and pepper nuts

sundried tomato, garlic, parmesan + balsamic = sundried tomato tapenade

apples sauteed in butter with fresh sage = apple goo

rosemary brown sugar shortbreads

fresh honey comb - outstanding with cheese

musto -  grape must - sort of like a reduced balsamic without the vinegar element.  Both the Italians and Greeks produce it.  I originally discovered in at an Italian speciality market in NYC (with in Chelsea Market) but later found a Greek Version at a Greek speciality store in Astoria, Queens (also NYC) for about half the price and twice the amount!


----------

